# Disappointing race day in Mexico for MS Amlin Andretti



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*It was a disappointing race day in Mexico for MS Amlin Andretti. Neither BMW works driver António Félix da Costa (PRT), nor Robin Frijns (NED), made the points in the Mexico City ePrix. Frijns placed 11th, while Félix da Costa was unable to make the finish after a technical issue. *

*The Qualifying*

Qualifying for the MS Amlin Andretti Team was, like much of the day's on-track activity, unpredictable. Félix da Costa earned eighth place, 1:03.363 his best time on a dusty, variable track. A penalty for another competitor meant that the Portuguese driver would start in seventh. Frijns found himself 17th, with a best of 1:03.688.

Félix da Costa picked up some extra momentum by winning the afternoon's eRace in front of a large and passionate crowd in eVillage. The team was then paid an unexpected visit by celebrity Paris Hilton, who took time to take photos with the crew and learn how sustainability and electric technology is helping to shape the future of racing.

*The Race*

Once the race started, Félix da Costa got caught in traffic on Lap 1 and had to escape to a runoff, losing seven spots. He fought hard and was able to work his way back to P6 before a mechanical issue forced him to retire early. Frijns had a fast car and made his way all the way to P5 before having to serve a drive-through penalty for not meeting the minimum required pit stop time. He was able to gain spots after the penalty but finished just outside the points in P11. The race was won by Lucas Di Grassi (BRA). In total, the Qualcomm Safety Car BMW i8 made three appearances over the course of the race.



*The Reactions*

*António Félix da Costa, MS Amlin Andretti:* "We had a much better weekend, in terms of pace, than Buenos Aires. The homework we did helped a lot and we came here better prepared which means we are learning from our mistakes and doing what we have to do to compete. We were much more competitive in qualifying and started seventh which was a good step forward. The car was good, even though I made a mistake early on and we lost a few positions. I was able to come back and had good pace, so I passed a lot of guys on track. After the pit stop, we were looking good for a top-five finish but we had a mechanical failure and I was forced to come in. We seem to be going through a tough time right now but as a team we will come back much stronger in Monaco."

*Robin Frijns, MS Amlin Andretti:* "The race went pretty well. We started P17, and I felt quite comfortable. I was behind Antonio after a few laps, because he made a mistake. I felt like I was quicker than the cars in front of me, but it is hard to overtake on the front stretch. It's unfortunate the team made a mistake in the pit stop; we went three seconds quicker than was allowed so we got a drive-through penalty. Without the penalty we could have finished in the top five, so it was definitely a disappointment."


----------

